# Ruger SR22



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Any of you have any experience with this pistol? Im thinking about buying one for my wife, but wanted to hear some likes/dislikes from people that have shot one. I currently have a Browning Buckmark and really like it, but wanted to find her a pistol she can call her own.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Trigger pull is pretty rough IMHO.

I'd suggest buying a Ruger MK-III, Ruger 22/45 or a Browning Buckmark.

You can get a MK-III or 22/45 for close to the same price of a SR-22 (a few bucks more) and you will be much happier with the firearm than the SR22.

I think that a heavy triggered .22 is just not worth much as accuracy is so much harder to attain beyond a very short distance. Whereas the cleaner triggers of the models I suggested will allow you to shoot with better accuracy and be more fun to hunt with.

Just my $0.02

Take a look at the Ruger .22 pistol prices.

http://www.impactguns.com/handguns.aspx?Manufacturer=Ruger&Caliber=22+Long+Rifle


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Triggers aren't all that bad. They are by no means target grade, but neither are the MKIIIs (in my humble opinion). You might find the interchangeable grips a nice option, especially if one has small hands. They are not as ammo sensitive as some of the competing brands. The ones that I have shot were fun and reliable. It really depends on what you are looking for. For a small, plinking, fun gun they are ideal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Triggers aren't all that bad. They are by no means target grade, but neither are the MKIIIs (in my humble opinion). You might find the interchangeable grips a nice option, especially if one has small hands. They are not as ammo sensitive as some of the competing brands. The ones that I have shot were fun and reliable. It really depends on what you are looking for. For a small, plinking, fun gun they are ideal.


Loke, what do you know?! It's not like you spend countless hours dealing with these thingies.

:mrgreen:

I like the MK-III because of the heft and balance and although the trigger isn't amazing, it it lighter than the SR22 trigger. I also like the ease of upgrade with Volquartsen components.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i bought my wife the sr22 to learn on and we both love it. I even enjoy shooting it. i like the adjustable sights. and i don't think the trigger is heavy as long as you pull the hammer back. it just has a lot of travel. it is great for her small hands but i also find it comfortable for myself and i have ogre hands. Don't get me wrong for strictly accurate target shooting, the ruger mkIII may be better, but as far a learning pistol thats easy to holster and functions more similar to other pistols (like the s&w shield she carries for protection sometimes) the sr22 is much preferred in my opinion.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Coincidentally, the boy and I ran 200 rounds through his SR22 yesterday afternoon. I bought it three years ago because: 1) had the fewest reports of malfunction/jams of the new generation of semi-auto 22s and 2) it was reportedly much easier to disassemble for cleaning than the traditional Ruger models. So far, we have not been disappointed. It runs flawlessly and reliably. The trigger seems no better or worse than my other semiautos. (I did sell an original Savage Axis for that very reason -- overly heavy trigger.) I do like the sights.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I dislike the MKIII for two reasons. Magazine disconnect (which adversely affects the trigger), and the loaded chamber indicator (which can affect reliability). Both can easily be removed to convert your gun to a MKII, which I absolutely love. I wish manufacturers would quit caving in to anti-gun, liberal, stupid gun legislation and putting these idiotic devices on an otherwise safe and effective design. Why does putting a 10 pound trigger, a magazine disconnect, and device to tell you that there is a loaded round in the chamber (you should already know because you checked it, didn't you?) that decreases the reliability make a gun more "safe"? And the micro engraving on the chambers and firing pin will some how solve every gun crime, how? Enough of my ranting, back to your regularly scheduled show.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> I dislike the MKIII for two reasons. Magazine disconnect (which adversely affects the trigger), and the loaded chamber indicator (which can affect reliability). Both can easily be removed to convert your gun to a MKII, which I absolutely love. I wish manufacturers would quit caving in to anti-gun, liberal, stupid gun legislation and putting these idiotic devices on an otherwise safe and effective design. Why does putting a 10 pound trigger, a magazine disconnect, and device to tell you that there is a loaded round in the chamber (you should already know because you checked it, didn't you?) that decreases the reliability make a gun more "safe"? And the micro engraving on the chambers and firing pin will some how solve every gun crime, how? Enough of my ranting, back to your regularly scheduled show.


I'm convinced they know none of those things do any good at all. But by doing them they can claim they "did something" to help prevent gun crime.

Back to the SR22, I think one of the best features is that it will run on any ammo. A lot of 22 semi-autos are ammo fussy, this one isn't.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two MKIIs and some say I'm a liberal, many say I'm stupid.

.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I have shot a Ruger MKIII a few times, and it reminds me alot of my buckmark. I really like the fact that the SR22 comes in a girly purple or pink. We went into Dougs a few weeks ago and shot the SR22, Walther P22 and the Ruger .380 (which she hated) I have heard alot of advantages of the Ruger over the Walther, and my Buckmark seems to be a little testy when it comes to some of the ammo's. I would like a gun that shoots the cheap stuff just the same.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

thats a great point. my wife hates anything pink, but i got her the purple one and she loves it. and i don't feel as bad shooting it as i would a pink one, haha


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want a .22 that shoots all ammo, buy a revolver! You can practice quick draw without breaking the bank!

:mrgreen:

Loke, I own a MK-II, didn't know the MK-III had such problems. Mine works quite well!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that a salient point missing in this thread is the fact that we are comparing apples and oranges to some degree. Well maybe different ends of the spectrum might be a better term or visualization.

While the MkIII is more of a traditional 22 Single Action hunter/plinker/light target pistol, the SR22 lighter on the target aspect and heavier on the _DA trainer-for-your-full-size-defensive-pistol_ role. In other words, it mimics to a larger degree many (well perhaps Ruger anyway) DA defensive pistols.
It also is fairly light to pack and can be used for plinking and some of the same stuff that the MKIII cousin does.

So it depends on what you want it for. Considering this is the "UtahWildlife.net" forum, it is more than likely people here are more varmint/target oriented than on, perhaps, another forum that perhaps deals with people who are defensive pistol oriented.
So any answer must be weighed for bias and against _your specific_ intended usage.


----------

